

Apple resetting iCloud iTunes Match libraries on September 26 - kevingadd
http://thetecherra.com/2011/09/23/apple-resetting-icloud-itunes-match-libraries-on-september-26/

======
kevingadd
It blows my mind that Apple, of all companies, thinks that it is actually okay
to delete all of a customer's data from their cloud storage service 'in order
to serve you better', especially in a case like this where most of the files
are probably music you bought from iTunes in the first place.

Apparently it's okay because it's still a 'beta', but this just seems lazy to
me and may undermine any early adopters' faith in Apple's cloud services.

